# Hylas 49



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone sailed one? What did you think of the performance? How easy is it to handle short handed?


This is the first boat both the husband and I like at first glance. No, we aren't planning on changing boats now but if we decide to change boats in 3-4 years that will impact some of our refitting decisions.
Thanks!


----------



## jordanship (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw your thread on Anything Sailing. The internet is an amazing place, eh? You will get a lot of people saying "sailed one, it was 100% perfection." The 47/49 has a cult following. I think you (and anyone else out there) would enjoy this story about the first 49.

The 49 is smooth performance wise. She has a more classic hull shape than the Frers designs for a real comfortable ride. She is safe, easy to single hand especially with electric furling. Points high. Docking is tricky alone without a thruster. But she is basically a 30 year old Sparkman & Stephens design, so her underbody is outdated, specifically the long keel with extra whetted surface. I have heard 54 owners derisively call 49's slow. The Frers designs are faster. But for serious, long distance offshore sailing, I will trade speed for comfort. Depends on where on this blue planet you dream to go?

Have a great day.


----------



## fricchione (Jul 7, 2000)

I own Hylas 49 #57. Took delivery in late 2007. The S&S underbody is what sold me (nice sea motion) but the boat is very modern in its construction and in materials (Tworon hull if you want it). 

I wanted a boat that did not pound and despite what people say about the 54 being too big to pound, I believe any flat bottomed, fin keeled boat will. 
The Frer's designs are faster, but its a nice cruising boat and not slow by any measure. 

My wife and I usually sail it and its easy with electric winches to sail it with just us. 

Let me know if you need any other information. I was there in Taiwan to see it built so I can tell you about its construction and have lots of pictures of the process. 

Rick
Hylas 49-057
Black Diamond
Portsmouth, RI.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions!
Rick, what was your experience with the factory? I'm just now not really impressed as I requested information a month ago and still have not received a thing!

Edited to add: We are planning on the Bahamas and after that- well, it depends on how the crew as a whole feels. It might be that we just head over to Europe (where we will live full time) or we might go- elsewhere. Not to definitive on our plans just now. We plan on reevaluating out current boat after a year of cruising but if we do think we want to move up, that will impact some of our refit choices.


----------

